# ETC Source Four PARnels



## zackw250 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey I have been doing some research and came across some ETC Source Four PARnels. 

Our local lighting supply company gives them 10 thumbs up, and I read alot of good stuff about them online as a multipurpose fixture.

ANyone here have personal experience with them??

What your thoughts on the fixture? 

Thanks... ZW


----------



## digitaltec (Sep 4, 2004)

I would use these any day over a PAR 64... the only downside I see to them is they don't come in 6 bars yet. The optics are amazing. You cant even compair them to a PAR 64. I have used these several times on smaller shows that did not require alot of wash.


----------



## cambo1000 (Sep 4, 2004)

they are amazing...I like how you turn the beam by turning the lens, not by grabbing a nice hot bulb :0


----------



## bdesmond (Sep 5, 2004)

Zack-

I've got a good size handful of the things and they work out much better than a good old par can - easier to deal with, better construction, easy lens swap out...


----------



## zackw250 (Sep 5, 2004)

any of you used any that run the 750W bulb? How is the brightness?

Thanks... all your input is helping me convince my church's CFO that we need them! ZW


----------



## bdesmond (Sep 5, 2004)

I believe the parnels I have are 750W ... it's definetely bright enough for my environment, but, I have no idea what your church is like.


----------



## zac850 (Sep 5, 2004)

My school has a bunch of the PARnells and I love them. They are a lot smaller then the PAR64, and have a very nice even beam.

The biggest plus in my mind is that they work off the same lamp as the S4, so you only need to keep one lamp stocked. No more needing a wide par, and only having medium and narrow lamps in stock (happened all this summer at the community theater I was in).

It takes all of about 2 seconds to swap out the lens which releases with a small metal catch. You rotate the lens by a thing on the side of the instrument, not by sticking your hand into it and moving the lamp.

I have the 575 watt fixtures and they are very bright, so I'm sure that the instruments with 750 watt instruments would be plenty bright.


----------



## avkid (Sep 5, 2004)

does anyone know how much one would cost with a twist-lock connector?

P.S. do aliens run this rental company, because i only have 2 thumbs ?


----------



## propmonkey (Sep 5, 2004)

i guess around $10. we still use edison plugs for all our circiuts and we twist-and-lock in our coves. edison cost around $9 a pair.


----------



## avkid (Sep 5, 2004)

wait, i mean the whole fixture!


----------



## zackw250 (Sep 5, 2004)

I am about to purchase 6 750W with edison connector (but you can get them either way usually at no cost) for $207.00 for everything, fixture, lamp, clamp, gel frame, safety cable, edison plug everything from Barbizon.

Great company, I would suggest looking into using them!!! Nothing but positive comments! ZW

Thanks for your input!


----------



## zackw250 (Sep 5, 2004)

207 per fixture not for all six.


----------



## SteveB (Sep 6, 2004)

They are brighter then a 1kw PAR wide flood, about as bright then any of the VNSP thru MFL Par64's, when using the 750w lamp. The lens is adjusted via a knob on the bottom of the fixture - which sometimes gets in the way of tilt.

The beam is not as wide as a Par64 wide, round shape, not elongated like a Par. 

Order a short color frame extender if you want the gel to last

Great unit though...

Production Advantege will sell you one for about $200 - Unit/Clamp/Color frame and lamp.


----------



## JasonH (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone tried a Generic version of the parnell?
I've used the LumiPar 575 with success. I cant wait to try the Behringer Version when it comes out. I think its around $110 cdn.


----------



## SteveB (Sep 6, 2004)

I believe that you (and others) are confusing the ParNel with the standard ETC Source 4 Par ?.

The Parnel has 2 lenses. One fixed, one that rotates with the knob on the bottom to vary the field size.

The basic S4 Par has 5 swappable lenses, 4 that come standard with the unit. 

There are knock-off's of the basic Par, none for the ParNel that I've seen.

SB


----------



## JasonH (Sep 6, 2004)

I believe that you are right.
It all makes sense now.


----------



## zac850 (Sep 6, 2004)

SteveB said:


> I believe that you (and others) are confusing the ParNel with the standard ETC Source 4 Par ?.
> 
> The Parnel has 2 lenses. One fixed, one that rotates with the knob on the bottom to vary the field size.
> 
> ...



Damn, yea, your right. I was confused. Acutely, as I posted my message I was thinking that it sounded like the wrong instrument, but assumed that I was just confused.

Yes, I have the S4Par, not the Parnell, sorry about that. 

I do remember reading about them, and reading that they are good instruments. However, yea, sorry about that.


----------



## zackw250 (Sep 6, 2004)

we all make mistakes


----------



## tjbaudio (Sep 9, 2004)

I have used both the S4PAR and the PARnel. I like both, but for diferent reasons.
The S4 par with the swapable lens system is brighter with the same lamp. 750 PARnel is about the same as 575 S4 PAR.

S4 PAR feels more like a PARcan
PARnel feels more like a fernel

I guess is the convenience of not having to swap lenses worth the extra cost and lower light out put?
I would like to hear other opinions on this trade off.
at one venue I work at the PARnell is the only way to go, but at school I would go for the S4 PAR to save money and get more bang
TJB


----------



## zac850 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'n never used the S4 Parnell, but my school does have 12 fresnel that I've worked with.

I would choose a S4 PAR over a standard PAR any day, if for no other reason, then for the reason that you don't need to keep in stock 4 different lamps.

Personally, I do not understand the difficulty of having to change out a lens. You turn it up-side-down, push the catch in, and the lens pops out. To put the lens back in, just slide it into the slots and push. It takes _maybe_ all of 20 seconds to change the lenses. I have never used the instrument, but I can not imagine how lower light output and a more expensive instrument.

Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Jan 7, 2007)

tjbaudio said:


> I have used both the S4PAR and the PARnel. I like both, but for diferent reasons.
> The S4 par with the swapable lens system is brighter with the same lamp. 750 PARnel is about the same as 575 S4 PAR.
> S4 PAR feels more like a PARcan
> PARnel feels more like a fernel
> ...




That is the whole point, A Source Four PAR is meant to replace PAR 64s or PAR 56s, while a ParNel is a replacement for your standard 6" fresnel.


----------



## highschooltech (Jan 7, 2007)

Exactly, both type work well though, would definatly choose to us them over fernell or par cans


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2007)

As long as we are digging up this old thread...

I have to disagree with the Parnel being a great alternative to a Fresnel. They are an alternative, yes, but like the name suggests they are really a hybrid, and not a replacement. Over the years, many have tried to replace the fresnel. However, you just can't beat that 1822 lighthouse technology when it comes to producing gentle soft light.

The coolest modern fresnel I've seen is the Selecon. They've added a lot of cool tricks to the housing but were smart enough to leave that beautiful lens alone. If you don't like your old fresnels, step one is to give them a good cleaning and make sure everything works properly. If you want to replace them with something cool, check into Selecon.


----------



## Footer (Jan 8, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> As long as we are digging up this old thread...
> I have to disagree with the Parnel being a great alternative to a Fresnel. They are an alternative, yes, but like the name suggests they are really a hybrid, and not a replacement. Over the years, many have tried to replace the fresnel. However, you just can't beat that 1822 lighthouse technology when it comes to producing gentle soft light.
> The coolest modern fresnel I've seen is the Selecon. They've added a lot of cool tricks to the housing but were smart enough to leave that beautiful lens alone. If you don't like your old fresnels, step one is to give them a good cleaning and make sure everything works properly. If you want to replace them with something cool, check into Selecon.



I agree, they are great when spotted, but when you flood you get a wonderful dark spot instead of a hot spot.


----------



## kovacika (Jan 8, 2007)

S4 pars vs par64s, ill take a par64 any day. Its harder to get a large even wash with the s4par than the par64. As for changeing lenses vs changeing bulbs, its about the same amount of effort for either one. The only benefit to the s4 par is its size.

As for fresnels, fresnels are my favorite fixture, period. Nice large, warm, soft pools of light from a fairly short throw, or just tighten up the focus, a nice long to medium throw.


----------



## ship (Jan 9, 2007)

Saw a Phillips pamphlet on line the other day featuring a "new improved Fresnel lamp." I got really excited!

Turned out to be a "New Improved," Euro type Fresnel lamp and nothing to replace the BTL/BTN type fixture lamp. Might look towards Euro soruces for more modern fresnel fixtures or hold one's breath for the compact filament 115v BTL. PARNel is not a Fresnel - it's a different animal unique in not being PAR or Fresnel. Useful for some but not Fresnel as decided in debate in the past on Stagecraft. 

Could fit the need sufficiently but not in a classic sense.

Fresnels... not a huge need to "improve" them I think other than in color temperature so as to keep up with modern lighting. That's why I stock Rosco #107 on the other hand... (Sorry, long discontinued.)


----------



## SteveB (Jan 9, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> I agree, they are great when spotted, but when you flood you get a wonderful dark spot instead of a hot spot.



This was true of the early ParNels released, but the recent units don't have this problem.

IMHO, the ParNel is a great unit, I own a dozen and like them. But they are not a fresnel, as they do not flood as wide (as compared to a good quality 6" fresnel such as a Colortran or Strand), and a barndoor does not work as well.

The ParNel does not replace a PAR64 wide flood either, which has a larger beam area with about the same punch. 

Fresnels and PARs still have a place in my plot.

SB


----------



## bmiller025 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have found that putting a 750W lamp in a Source Four Par produces too much heat for most gels. If you are using something with less than 50% transmission, be prepared to change out the gel pretty regularly. With less than 15% transmission, be prepared to see pieces of fried gel falling to the stage floor in the middle of the first scene. 

Startling beauty and unmatched intensity for about 30 seconds though!


----------

